# Cable Car Hotsprings at French Creek



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

I have not seen this hot spring- is it nice?


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

We stopped last September and found a couple old foundations but nothing that looked like a hot springs.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

NativeDiver said:


> I have not seen this hot spring- is it nice?



It's not nice at all. The cave is full of bats and bat shit, and probably radon.
The cabin is falling down and the carved log wood hot tub leaks. It's just as gross as it sounds. Couldn't find the trail, either, so we bushwhacked straight up the hill in chacos and flip flops and found plenty of burrs.

So what I'm saying is, hell yes, it's worth it.
all the gals in our trip stayed in camp and were glad they did...and all the guys in our trip hiked up the hill to the cave and hot springs and were glad they did!

Pics from a buddy's FB page:


----------

